# ace/ buckeyes 3-d shoot saturday june 15th



## 12ptsteve (Jun 6, 2013)

ace is having thier regular scheduled shoot next saturday june 15th. come on out and check out the new range. it is a great place to shoot. remember our papa joe memerial shoot this saturday june 8th. registration is at ace hardware located at 181 south cherokee rd. social circle ga. 30025


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 10, 2013)

Pray for good weather this coming saturday the 15th. We did not have a good turnout for the papa joe memerial shoot at all, only 15 shooters. We will have a donation bucket at the shoot this weekend. If you still want to help the family. Thanks again and hope to see you this weekend


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 10, 2013)

going to cut some new lanes this week.see you saturday.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like your the best game in town for Saturday. I'll be sure to chip in for papa Joe too.  Lets get it on !


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 12, 2013)

whoooo hoooo.... this is the first shoot on our schedule with NO chance of rain. setting the range tonight and cutting some new lanes. what do you guys want to see on the range this week?


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 12, 2013)

here ez ez ez ez...... dont be scared. in working on my squirle call too.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Headed over too the range now .who wants to help set targets?


----------



## trip x (Jun 12, 2013)

I would but I'm too far away


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 13, 2013)

We got all but three targets set last night will finish tonight.we set a totally new range this week. We are not shooting all around the lake this time. Shorter walk this time set more asa style going up the road on the lake dam and shooting on both sides of the road. Mostly in the woods not many field shots this time.pretty short cource with a few long ones from the black stake . There should be some high scores this week. Hope to see a lot of you here and remember we will still have a donation bucket for papa joe's family. Registration is at ace hardware in social circle from 8:00-3:00. See you saturday.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 13, 2013)

Feeding on C4s Saturday if you have one bring it thats all l got to say about that..


----------



## trip x (Jun 13, 2013)

Dont have one but im bringing your noose son


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 13, 2013)

Better stock up on water cause that ___is going to be smoking.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 13, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Feeding on C4s Saturday if you have one bring it thats all l got to say about that..



I got a DNA you can try to take a bite off of, but it's only going to break that Hoyt's teefs out.....


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 13, 2013)

trip x said:


> Dont have one but im bringing your noose son



You can bring your Horyt bow too......it will end up the same as Squirrel's....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 13, 2013)

Refer to post twelve..lol..


----------



## trip x (Jun 14, 2013)

I know where its gone end up in victory lane. You know what that DNA stands for don't you.do not advertise you have one lol


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 14, 2013)

Hope to be there mid morning


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 14, 2013)

Bowanna bring that new bow and let this Hoyt get some l think he likes it..lol..


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 14, 2013)

You better shoot it twice so you can add your scores together.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 14, 2013)

It's gonna be a great range ..... See you tomorrow


----------



## 3darcher (Jun 14, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Feeding on C4s Saturday if you have one bring it thats all l got to say about that..



Son, you chew on this C4 and you may walk away with some indigestion and a pocket full of Tums.


----------



## tattooed archer (Jun 14, 2013)

Going to try and make this one , have too set up the new elite tour.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 14, 2013)

Set it up....We will break it in right..Love some fresh meat..


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 14, 2013)

pop pop fiz fix.... somebody gonna need some relief


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 14, 2013)

I got my new squirrel license and its hongry!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 14, 2013)

Now to decide open or known. Big E or little Squirrel? That is the question!

Lookin forward to shooting the Ace shoot for the first time.


----------



## trip x (Jun 14, 2013)

hear kitty kitty kitty kitty oh thats a squirrel. lol


----------



## trip x (Jun 14, 2013)

gabuckslammer better shoot unknown, cause i got known wrapped up. unless you just want a


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm yer huckleberry!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 14, 2013)

*Smoke*



GaBuckSlammer said:


> Now to decide open or known. Big E or little Squirrel? That is the question!
> 
> Lookin forward to shooting the Ace shoot for the first time.



I will help you make that decision l will shoot unknown send them to the house..Step 2 Shoot known and well you know the rest of the story...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 14, 2013)

*Smoke*



trip x said:


> hear kitty kitty kitty kitty oh thats a squirrel. lol



You looking for a whooping boy..Well you dialed the right number.No No:


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks to everone that came out today. i will have scores posted on monday when i get them from tom.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 15, 2013)

we had 37 shooters today. thanks guys and bring a friend on july 6th


----------



## young gunna (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey squirrel...... Want some hot sauce?????


----------

